# Middle-aged rabbit volunteer person needs support



## Maureen Las (Oct 5, 2007)

We had this woman that worked at our shelter that knew a little about rabbits, owned and was interested in rabbits and helped a lot at the shelter educating people (although many times not very well). I initially could not stand her because she thought she knew everything and really gave out a lot of bad info (ex cat litter was safe for rabbits another ex. when you bond rabbits let them fight it out among them selves unless blood is drawn) etc etc. She was very overbearing and couldn't be disagreed with. She also decided which rabbits should be euthanized. 
Well in the past yr I have gotten along with her because she can do certain things that I cannot. Her dad raised meat rabbits and because of that she knows how to take care of newborns etc. which I have no experience with and she also can help get the rabbits to the vet to be altered and to the petco store etc. 

Well she quit her job.

They placed a really nice person in charge of the small animals but because she has little actual experience (but a desire to learn) I feel that all the responsibility is on me. They are not placing it on me but I know more about rabbits than anyone else so it becomes my responsibility . It is more of an internal pressure. 


I am a very responsible person so I feel that it is my duty to make sure these rabbits are OK..and yet I am a volunteer (with some health issues) so I really need to do something with myself to get out of this state of anxiety. 
When I wake up I am stressed, I am stressed about my own rabbits who have been sick and I am stressed about the shelter situation 
If someone very knowledgeable walked into that shelter and took over for me I would be happy to leave the shelter
How can I leave the shelter and the rabbits when no one else knows much (like letting a rabbit have diarrhea for 2 days without doing anything.
I guess I need some suggestions on how to cope with the pressure I feel. 

My life is just the rabbits and nothing else. I am burning out

You can move this to off-topic if you want ..the "rescue me" seemed funny but now it doesn't


----------



## superchar42 (Oct 5, 2007)

What if you spoke to the new person in charge about your (implied, if not stated) responsibilities, and just told her that you can't handle everything yourself. You could suggest a meeting with other volunteers and have people commit, in writing, to doing tasks that need done so that way there's a little less weight off your shoulders. 

I wish you luck!


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 5, 2007)

What I'm starting to do is not be there as often and that was working OK but then yesterday I get an e-mail that a rabbit had diarrhea for 2 days and I felt extremely guilty that I didn't go in because no one did anything (the rabbit did turn out alright but I was sick all last nite with worry that he would be dead this Am)

What I probably should do is ask the new girl to do everything with me so she can learn. 

Problem is is that she doesn't behave as if she needs me or wants to learn from me..maybe a pride thing on her part.

I don't really care about the people but only that the rabbits get the right care whether I give it or someone else.


----------



## superchar42 (Oct 5, 2007)

How about putting together a rabbit care sheet? Or a troubleshooting flow chart or something... 

It seems strange that the people in the rescue wouldn't figure out what to do if a bun has the runs. At the very least, they can call a vet, right? (I'm not trying to sound like a prick, I'm just curious, honest, please don't take that wrong!)


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 5, 2007)

*superchar42 wrote: *


> How about putting together a rabbit care sheet? Or a troubleshooting flow chart or something...
> 
> It seems strange that the people in the rescue wouldn't figure out what to do if a bun has the runs. At the very least, they can call a vet, right? (I'm not trying to sound like a prick, I'm just curious, honest, please don't take that wrong!)







That's a great idea. Every shelter should have a handbook with all the protocols clearly listed and explained.

http://www.kittenrescue.org/handbook.htm Here is one that is used in kitten rescue and is an excellent resource. Perhaps you could start a handbook with basic rabbit care information usingyour own experience and House Rabbit Society info from http://www.rabbit.org

Some of the people here who volunteer with rabbit shelters may have materials they could share.

Perhapsworking on a handbook would provide you with a way to still help rabbits yet pull back some from the people involvement. Having a handbook available for new people to read and regulars to consult is a great resource. That way, they don't have to feel completely dependent on those who have been around a while.

Here is also some excellent information on handling rescue burnout. I hope it helps.

http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/archives/burnout.htm

http://www.echodogs.org/burnout.htm

http://www.bestfriends.org/archives/forums/burnout.html

Maybe the mods could 'sticky' these to the top of the rescue section provided they find them useful.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 5, 2007)

I think giving them a handbook would be a great idea!

Also, maybe get some other experienced rabbit people to do an info session for the shelter workers. I think Julie offered to do that once, maybe she might be able to do it? Or educators from the WI HRS? If all else fails I might even be able to come and do something although it would have to be on a Saturday (and I'd demand to meet all your fur and feather babies!)

:hug:

Edit: Any idea if your shelter has this book?
http://www.vin.com/MainPub/Misc/M05000/PUBCE_M04552.htm

My shelter does and it sounds like it has decent info on rabbits and other small/exotic animals. Maybe we could raise money to buy and donate this book to them, as well as Rabbit Health in the 21st Century.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 5, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I think giving them a handbook would be a great idea!
> 
> Also, maybe get some other experienced rabbit people to do an info session for the shelter workers. I think Julie offered to do that once, maybe she might be able to do it? Or educators from the WI HRS? If all else fails I might even be able to come and do something although it would have to be on a Saturday (and I'd demand to meet all your fur and feather babies!)
> 
> ...


Now there's a great idea! People learn in different ways. Some folks are fine with picking up printed material and studying it.Others do better having someone tell them and perhaps demonstrate certain things like nail clipping. It wouldn't have to be something long and time consuming and could be a fun activity to invite the public to orother rescue people.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand what you mean about burnout. I AM the Hope For Hares Rabbit Rescue, and there is no one else to do any of the feeding, cleaning, vet trips, etc. There have been times here lately when I have considered just getting everybody neutered/spayed and jsut having them all in a colony, not taking in any more. But I know the next time I see a sick and abused rabbit sitting somewhere without any hope, I won't be able to turn it down. 

Is there some way that mabye if something like the bunny with the runs happens again, the shelter knows to call either you or the vet right away? Or mabye you could jsut call in once a day to make sure everyone is ok? You can't be everywhere, and if you get seriously burnt out, you won't be able to help the bunnies as well anyway.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

Our new person under the executive director has a lot of info on care of rabbits but there is not very much on illnesses.

There is not a lot onthe care of the small animals but Cassandra is getting that put together also.

I think that what is really bothering me is that my rabbits are getting sick and I am really worried.

I took Ernie back to the shelter so that he would not catch anything. 

Willow looks fine but last night I saw a big glob of white snot under Gabriel's nose

He snorted it back up and now his nose is clean ..this has never happened before. I don't now if he 

should be treated or should I just watch him

I think that I am having trouble being at the shelter when I am needed here. 

Also you can give all the information youwant to all the people in the world and if they lack interest or PASSION for the animal they don't learn it quickly.

Anyway I think that I could make a handbood for care of illnesses. 

I just hope that someone will read it.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 5, 2007)

Gentlt giants

Because I am a volunteer they are not supposed to be calling me in or anything They really want to be able to do things themselves...but because I know rabbits they don't see what I see..for ex. they thought diarrhea in a rabbit is similar to that in a cat ot dog. They called the vet because I said ...you should call the vet.

The rabbitwas just sensitive to anything other than hay or greens.
Anyway I guess that I justreally needed to on-load

I think there are others that feel just like me 
Thanks Angela ..maybe down the road we could arrange something. or even get HRS here as cassandra knows them although Julie is way better

I wouldn't want you to have to do it yourself ..you've got enough lately yourself.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 8, 2007)

angieluv, Do you need Kathy Smith's book Rabbit Health in the 21st Century to give to the shelter staff? 

So they'll keep it on hand for referral when you can't be there?

I have a few extra books. I can send one to you to give to Cassandra. Please keep me posted. I recall the days when I put in tons of hours at the shelter and then my own family fuzzbops and humans got shortchanged. Volunteer, Rescue Decisions, and Taking the Best {Possible} care of our furry heartbeats can be challenging. I marvel at your stamina and enthusiasm to do the best for everyone -- who benefits by ~ and needs ~ Maureen's special care.


----------

